# Clomid+Puregon



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

If taking clomid with Puregon injections when do the injections start?  when i had my first iui i had a good response without puregon.  so how would puregon improve my chances?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Shad - your cons should tell you when to start injecting.  They might scan you on CD1 or 2 and then decide which day to start.  Depending on your response at scans later in your cycle, they'll tell you when to stop injecting too.  You'll see a nurse who will show you how to use the Puregon pen.

Puregon is pure FSH and so it directly boosts follicle growth, whereas Clomid is an oestrogen block and relies on your own body's FSH to grow the follies.  I've not heard of anyone using both before, but if I've learned anything on FF it's that every cons seems to have different ideas!  (And every woman is different, so I'm sure your cons is prescribing what's right for you   )

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone else been prescribed both clomid and puregon?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had letrazole (similar to clomid) & puregon. Clomid was from day 4-9 (if I recall rightly) & the jabs were started after the first scan usually around day 5-7 or so


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

professor waffle said:


> I had letrazole (similar to clomid) & puregon. Clomid was from day 4-9 (if I recall rightly) & the jabs were started after the first scan usually around day 5-7 or so


thanks just wanted to check it wasnt so unusual.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

No I think it's quite a common combination although it can be done on clomid alone or jabs alone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

professor waffle said:


> No I think it's quite a common combination although it can be done on clomid alone or jabs alone.


i did do that - BFN. So i am hoping that this cycle of IUI will increase my chances


----------

